# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Проблемы с файлами

## kratkova.krat

Мне кажется, что на моем компьютере завелся какой-то вирус, после скачки браузера, некоторые мои файлы word перестали открываться, а один из них вообще выдал ошибку повреждения не с того не с сего. Что делать, как восстановить файлы word, как быть когда мой антивирусник не чего не находит???

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Так а Вы проверьте компьютер по нашей инструкции в разделе Помогите.

----------

